# A Pantry Picture



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I posted a bunch of pictures a few years ago - before 3 moves and a job change.

Now we have purchased a new home, are settling in and have been restocking the pantry. 

This is a pic of our main shelf. We also have boxes of mylar(ed) sugar, flour, beans, rice, flour, and powdered milk.

Shelf is about 7 cans of veggies deep 

Top shelf is flour, pancake mix, sugar, baking soda, condensed milk, oil
Next - Veggies and spaghetti stuff
Next - Meat, peanut butter, jelly, soup,
Next - Fruit
Next - condiments, brown sugar, oil, powdered eggs, milk
Flour - #10 cans wheat, rice, flour









Next to the shelf
Boxes of Sugar in mylar along with beans, rice, and wheat
Wife bought a 50lb bag of oatmeal awhile ago


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

What no piggy puffs or twinkies?

Godspeed


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> I posted a bunch of pictures a few years ago - before 3 moves and a job change.
> 
> Now we have purchased a new home, are settling in and have been restocking the pantry.
> 
> ...


Now for the hard part (with the exception of long term storage), use what you store so all your packaged goods remain current.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Looks good, well organized


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

NKAWTG said:


> Now for the hard part (with the exception of long term storage), use what you store so all your packaged goods remain current.


Or as I do buy highly processed high calorie packs like KD, Uncle Bens flavored rice on sale and when it hits on it 3 month date prior to its BBD I donate it to a food bank.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

NKAWTG said:


> Now for the hard part (with the exception of long term storage), use what you store so all your packaged goods remain current.


since we eat what we buy..that is easy.... although we in the past have donated to a local food pantry to move some older items


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Or as I do buy highly processed high calorie packs like KD, Uncle Bens flavored rice on sale and when it hits on it 3 month date prior to its BBD I donate it to a food bank.


you get rid of stuff before its Best By Date???? We eat soup 2 years after... other stuff months after


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Maine-Marine said:


> you get rid of stuff before its Best By Date???? We eat soup 2 years after... other stuff months after


Most of the stuff I keep get's eaten but the food I referred above I use for homemade MREs that I would eat in a pinch ($5-7 to make vs $15 for premade). 

I find that there is too much salt, carbs and fat for my everyday diet but given there is some sort of energy / crisis ... I would eat them given they high calorie count. Kind of like eating MREs in certain situations but not wanting them to be a staple.

I must say that is a pretty nice looking pantry other than there doesn't seem to be any piggy puffs. 

Godspeed.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hats off to you MM. 
that’s a helluva good pantry. 
BoF


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> you get rid of stuff before its Best By Date???? We eat soup 2 years after... other stuff months after


They might not accept them at the food bank if they are expired. I donate them usually around or a month before the bbd. There's only 2 of us, it's hard to get to eat stocks before the bbd. Like, we normally don't eat canned soup often - probably once a month - but I stocked up on variety of canned soup that we like, among other things.

If we keep expired products around, they occupy space which would otherwise go to newly purchased items. It's "hit or miss" with expired products. I've opened some old ones that are "bubbly."

That's surely a nice-looking pantry you got.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Where's the beer and liquor department??


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Slap a sign on the front or your house "Maine Marine Grocery Store" where customer service is our motto.

You're miles and miles and miles ahead of the average American. Good for you!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow. Looks good. We been slacking on prepping over here. Might need to get busy.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I posted a bunch of pictures a few years ago - before 3 moves and a job change.
> 
> Now we have purchased a new home, are settling in and have been restocking the pantry.
> 
> ...



Just curious - approximately how many years worth is that much?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

No more then 1 if we are careful. We can make 2 loafs of bread for a year and we have a bunch of beans and rice....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Where's the beer and liquor department??


we will be making wine as needed


----------



## Beechnut (Sep 6, 2020)

Maine-Marine said:


> I posted a bunch of pictures a few years ago - before 3 moves and a job change.
> 
> Now we have purchased a new home, are settling in and have been restocking the pantry.
> 
> ...


Looks like the Ragu is in glass, how about the applesauce.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Beechnut said:


> Looks like the Ragu is in glass, how about the applesauce.


Ragu is in plastic, applesauce is in plastic. peanut butter is in plastic

We have some things we canned in glass but nothing we buy premade is in glass


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Beechnut said:


> Looks like the Ragu is in glass, how about the applesauce.


Out of curiousity - is there a difference with being in plastic or glass?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

charito said:


> Out of curiousity - is there a difference with being in plastic or glass?


if there is an earthquake and it falls of the shelf it will bounce and not break....


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> if there is an earthquake and it falls of the shelf it will bounce and not break....



Oh, I never thought of that. Thanks.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice pics @Maine-Marine. I thought you might like to see some of my stash. Here's my main pantry for canned stuff.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Annie said:


> I thought you might like to see some of my stash. Here's my main pantry for canned stuff.


I need more coffee


----------



## Beechnut (Sep 6, 2020)

charito said:


> Out of curiousity - is there a difference with being in plastic or glass?


Glass is preferred because air will work it's way through plastic over a long enough time. You also don't have to worry about chemicals leaching into your food. Doesn't matter with peanut butter though since that goes bad soon after the date on the jar.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Annie said:


> View attachment 114027
> View attachment 114028
> View attachment 114029
> View attachment 114030
> ...



Oh wow!!!


----------

